# Working Dog Food?!?!?!?!



## crazybones

which is the best one out there??


----------



## EquusLeather

I'm very fond of Skinners. They do a variety of protein amounts etc. Its mostly aimed at the gundog market, but I'm sure is fine for other workers as well

HTH

Charlie


----------



## JSR

I've started using Dr John Platinum for my lot, they love it and it's got Green Lipped Mussel added to help their joints. Good value and seems to be a reasonable food for the price. I know alot of working dog owners locally who use Dr John's feeds.

15kg Dr John Platinum Medal Complete Adult Dog Food VAT FREE


----------



## Sam1309

i'm using CSJ at the min and when i start working my dog he will be moved onto their working product range. good value products


----------



## lemmsy

Natural Instinct has a working dog food which is great for those interested in a raw, natural diet
Natural Instinct - High Quality Natural Dog Food


----------



## hutch6

CSJ - Rocket Fuel. Does exactly what the name suggests.


----------



## VickyF

Skinners is great,i get it off ebay shop delivered.


----------



## SuppliesforEquestrian

Over the years we have tried different types of feed, we now use Marsdens Working Dog Feed, and they are very happy on it. The price is very reasonable between £10.50- £12.50 for 15kg.

You can get it at www.suppliesforequestrian.co.uk


----------



## archiebaby

my friend swears by chudleys ' horrell and dobson'


----------



## noushka05

hiya Crazybones just make sure whatever you decide to choose a food where meat is the main source of protein, so on the bag the 1st ingredient will be a named meat ie chicken, make sure it contains no animal derivatives and no BHA's and BHT's which cause cancer, 

also wouldnt go for a working food which is high in protein tbh a lot of owners put my breed on a high protein working feed and dont even work the dogs.


----------



## crazybones

hi noush 

it great to have you back....

oh i wont be putting them on a working food until Loki is old enough then i will look into it


----------



## Domoniques

Hi 
I have changed mine to this and very happy with it if you join the breeders club it is even cheaper , I have 3 to feed so they get one meal dry and one raw .
https://simpsonspremium.com/store/stock_detail.php?sku=100315


----------



## cupcaketot

Skinners is great with high quality ingredients. Used Dr Johns years ago, caused my dogs all sorts of problems as there is a very high percentage of fillers i.e. beet pulp and wheat based products.


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong

Hi 
Skinners do a very good working dog food which we sell alot of, we also supply Arden Grange which do a great performance food which lots of our customers love. We offer a dog food club and offer convenient service, UK wide free delivery and added benefits giving great value for money ... you can find out more here http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-clas...aws-pet-food-club-including-loyalty-club.html

... here are some details of the AG Performance Food

'Higher level of chicken oil as the primary fat source  perfect for promoting optimal skin and coat condition as well as ensuring sustained energy levels
A grade chicken meal  meat protein of the highest biological value
Boosted levels of glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM  to help to protect the joints of working dogs
Added taurine  included for its benefits to the heart muscle
Added quercitin, green tea and grape seed  powerful natural antioxidants that may help to protect the body from the harmful effects of free radicals released during stress, illness or strenuous exercise
L-Carnitine  may help to improve endurance and stamina by increasing the conversion of fat to energy'

Becky


----------



## melindaregner

skinners for me is the best working dog food it is suitable for all breeds of adult dog.


----------



## Terr

Dr. Johns ingredients:- Cereals (minimum 4% rice), meat and animal derivatives (minimum 14% chicken), oils and fats, milk and milk derivatives, yeast, mixed herbs (900 mg/kg) minerals, molluscs and crustaceans (100 mg/kg). (25% protein, 15% oils)

CSJ Rocket Fuel: Chicken Meat Meal, Wheat, Maize, Unmolassed Beet Pulp, Chicken Fat, Chicken Liver, Wheat Feed, Salmon Oil, Full Fat Linseed, Prairie Meal, Yeast Extract, EC permitted natural anti-oxidants, Vitamin C and Rosemary Extract. (Protein 30%, oil 14%)

Skinners Field & trial Duck & Rice: Whole rice (40%), duck meat meal (20%), naked
oats, peas, whole linseed, sunflower oil, beet pulp, vitamins and minerals. (22% protein, 11% oils)

Skinners Superior: Poultry meat meal, maize, chicken fat, white rice,
whole dried egg, beet pulp, yeast, vitamins and minerals. (30% protein, 20% oil)


Depending on your needs, whether or not your dogs have a gluten sensitivity, how much exercise they get etc. 
I'd give Chudleys a miss, it's not known for being good quality and Dr Johns seems to be on par with something like Pedigree. Its ingredients list is awfully vague.


----------



## lady_r0gue

I'm a big fan of Burns Alert (I use raw and wet food as well but with a large dog it can't be done all the time)
I used to use SuperGreyhound when he was younger but it has a tendency to add weight unless your dogs are worked very hard; Burns Alert is great for seniors and show dogs too 












> Burns Alert Lamb and Rice Dog Food is formulated for working dogs but with a difference. Foods for working dogs are traditionally formulated using high levels of fat and protein to meet the energy demands of heavy physical activity. For many, if not most working dogs, work requires mental alertness and low or moderate physical activity, they must also be calm, well behaved and attentive. For example this would apply to sight, hearing or PAT dogs. Even police or military dogs, farm or sporting dogs have prolonged periods of reduced physical activity punctuated by short episodes of vigorous activity. For them, a low energy diet is indicated most of the time.
> 
> Burns Canine Alert is formulated to meet those demands. Protein and fat levels are controlled. This promotes excellent health, both physical and mental. Levels of antioxidants and omega 3 fats are increased. This helps to neutralise free radicals which can inhibit brain function. Burns Alert is an all natural product free from chemical additives.
> Working dog foods also tend to use low quality ingredients to keep the cost down. Burns believe that high quality ingredients promote good health, both physical and mental which ensures optimum performance and is more economical in the long run.
> 
> Burns Alert comes in two varieties, Chicken and Brown Rice and Lamb and Brown Rice. These are hypo allergenic and are made with the same quality ingredients as Burns standard adult foods but with a higher level of anti oxidants. Alert is actually cheaper because it is VAT free.


----------



## Statler

the best dog food is the one that agrees with your dog the most, it doesnt matter if it costs £5 per sack or £55.

after lots of trial and error the brands that agree with my 3, one of which has a very sensitive tummy and depending on my financial situation is, premium food arden grange or challenge salmon and potato or cheap brand sneyds wonder dog special

heres something to ponder, gundogs/working breeds tend to feed basically budget sawdust and bus tickets type foods yet still look in fantastic condition, no less than their show compatriots who generally get fed the best of the best, is exercise more important than the nutrition, it shouldnt be, but maybe it is?

as for skinners, well im still receiving therapy from 6 weeks of the trots on my kitchen floor every night. never again


----------



## Guest

Why working food? all working food means to me is VAT free?
OK! higher protein maybe! but then many of the better quality foods are higher protein anyway! and it is the quality of the protein that counts!
DT


----------



## 12jane

Is this stuff any good? Arkwrights Complete - Chicken


----------



## shepherd mush

Statler said:


> the best dog food is the one that agrees with your dog the most, it doesnt matter if it costs £5 per sack or £55.
> 
> after lots of trial and error the brands that agree with my 3, one of which has a very sensitive tummy and depending on my financial situation is, premium food arden grange or challenge salmon and potato or cheap brand sneyds wonder dog special
> 
> heres something to ponder, gundogs/working breeds tend to feed basically budget sawdust and bus tickets type foods yet still look in fantastic condition, no less than their show compatriots who generally get fed the best of the best, is exercise more important than the nutrition, it shouldnt be, but maybe it is?
> 
> as for skinners, well im still receiving therapy from 6 weeks of the trots on my kitchen floor every night. never again


I agree - i used burns' for a while when my second pup came along as her puppy food was burns'. This was expensive for my budget . . . Neither she or my larger male could handle this, and a friend turned me onto a brand he has used for years - Wagg worker. Now this stuff is the cheapest food i've ever seen at £9.99 for 18KG and my dogs love it, with no runs and no constipation. And their full bowl is always finished after 20 mins.
See what your dog enjoys ! it may save you some money . . .


----------



## Missymoo1

Me and my family have been feeding Wuffitmix since the 60's, it's always been perfect for our dogs. The Working dog Chicken and Rice is £17.99 for a 15kg which is very reasonable. 
They sell on-line now too at wuffitmix.com

Hope this helps


----------



## RobD-BCactive

Statler said:


> heres something to ponder, gundogs/working breeds tend to feed basically budget sawdust and bus tickets type foods yet still look in fantastic condition, no less than their show compatriots who generally get fed the best of the best, is exercise more important than the nutrition, it shouldnt be, but maybe it is?


Yes, when I read these very particular foodie threads, I can't help thinking of all the healthy energetic dogs who were on cheap crap.

Feeding now is probably something we're more aware of, because of all those close encounters we have scooping. Foul smell, looseness or sign of constipation and we're all thinking about it, the first day.

There's no way I can control 100% the diet of my dog, he's just too canny at finding his own supplements!


----------



## Statler

dog food branding really is big big business these days, millions of pounds is spent on creating the right image and advertising that it really is the ' best ' thing you could ever feed your dog and you would be doing it a big dis service by not doing so. I myself have fallen into the trap myself of oh it costs more so it must be better philosophy.

ive no doubt that orijen and such like foods are premium products, but does my dogs weekly food bill really need to be greater than mine to enjoy an active and long life. i think not

everyone has a budget of what they can afford and shouldnt be made to feel guilty because of the food they choose. dogs always find a way to top up what they are missing, as long as they get on with it, anything goes.

trial and error is the way forward till YOU settle on what works for you both as ive previously said.

there are brands i would avoid like the plague, doesnt mean they are bad foods, just not for me.

my springer spanial has just had her 15th birthday last week and still enjoys a good walk. id hazard a guess she has probably been fed in the the region of 50 plus brands, with no ill effects


----------



## grandad

just moved mine from burns and nature diet to tripe and CSJ and of course bones. 
Took a couple of days to settle in, but seems okay after the first week.


----------



## Guest

grandad said:


> just moved mine from burns and nature diet to tripe and CSJ and of course bones.
> Took a couple of days to settle in, but seems okay after the first week.


We used to feed our Springers and LAbs on tripe and Vitain - that were many moons ago though! Dogs looked stunning on it and their bowls were always emtpy - but tripe i known to put on extra weight, Would feed tripe again - but NOT the vitalin (we had the rabbit food type vitalin)


----------



## Irish Setter Gal

I hedge my bets and feed Skinners (Duck or Salmon) with minced tripe - pups coat is *stunning* and adults coat has improved to be softer in texture.

With two dogs VAT free is very appealing


----------



## sannu123

Hi.....I've started using Dr John Platinum for my lot, they love it and it's got Green Lipped Mussel added to help their joints. Good value and seems to be a reasonable food for the price. I know alot of working dog owners locally who use Dr John's feeds.....

regards...

sannu


----------



## Milliepoochie

shepherd mush said:


> I agree - Wagg worker. Now this stuff is the cheapest food i've ever seen at £9.99 for 18KG and my dogs love it, with no runs and no constipation. And their full bowl is always finished after 20 mins.
> See what your dog enjoys ! it may save you some money . . .


When we got Millie she was on Wagg's worker - I knew nothing about dog food - Her previous owner said 'Its a good brand and good value'. After looking at the bag and seeing the price of it I threw it straight in the bin.

The ingredients are as follows:

Wheat, Meat Meal (min 10% beef in red kibble), Wheatfeed, Poultry Fat, Digest, Vitamins and Minerals, Linseed, Beet Pulp, Peas (min 4% in pea kibble), Maize, Lucerne, Yeast (0.08%), Citrus Extract (0.03%), Yucca Extract (0.01%).

Number 1 Ingrdient WHEAT! and MINIMUM 10% Meat Meal (Not meat but Meat Meal and in only the Red Kibble! So whats in the other coloured kibble then??)

Yes My girl ate it - Who wouldnt eat Burger King everyday if given to them? and Yes I would of saved alot of money by keeping her on it.

But my Number 1 priority is her health.

We dont buy really expensive food, i set myself a limit pricewise and dnoe some research - Wainwrights £34 a 15Kg sack which last her around 5 months as she also has meats/ rice etc.

Afterall You are what you eat!


----------



## success1990

Skinners is the best for me.


----------



## ballybee

I use CSJ hi-lost, if Tummel is working(he gets used as a gundog on the farm quite often) he just gets a bit extra. It's 21% protein(chicken) and costs me £11 a bag. Tummels very healthy and happy on it and eats roughly 3-400g a day of it(he also gets wet food in the morning) depending on weather, time of feeding etc.

i would recommend CSJ to anyone as they have a good range of foods so there something for everyone, plus it's all fairly cheap but fairly good quality and their treats are also really good(the ones i've tried are dem bones, trainers and poppets)


----------



## Guest

meat........................................


----------



## jonaszook12

natural food which is prepared at home is best for dogs


----------



## dazm

Eukanuba!!!


----------



## WarFlyball

Our collies have CSJ, one has That'll Do as he is fussy and prefers this one (the same as the 'High Lost' ballybee's Tummel has). The young one was on CP21 but I have just moved both him and the oldest to their new tripe ration which they are doing really well on and it smells delicious...


----------

